# MK4 Jetta wheel fitment 18x8.5 ET35 , will it fit?



## anthmvr6 (Nov 9, 2006)

looking at getting some wheels that 18x8.5 ET 35, will i have any problems, i prefer not to run spacers. Im dropped 2" all around. 

Thanks and Cheers! 

Pictures are appreciated


----------



## mini man (Aug 4, 2011)

check here? 

good luck 
http://forums.subdriven.com/showthread.php?3992339-Wheels-(-mk4-only-) 

and from my experiance, 8.5 et35 will be good. it will tuck a tiny bit


----------



## anthmvr6 (Nov 9, 2006)

mini man said:


> check here?
> 
> good luck
> http://forums.subdriven.com/showthread.php?3992339-Wheels-(-mk4-only-)
> ...


 Thanks ill have a look through that!


----------



## anthmvr6 (Nov 9, 2006)

mini man said:


> check here?
> 
> good luck
> http://forums.subdriven.com/showthread.php?3992339-Wheels-(-mk4-only-)
> ...


 
no luck in there


----------

